# Fact or fiction?



## Jignpig (Jul 2, 2007)

I have a question for the old school bassmasters in the Marietta area. I have heard stories from alot of fellas regarding the Hall brothers and their humps in the Ohio river. Stories of 15+lb sacks when everyone else is workin for a keeper. If someone out there knows where the "Halls Humps" are at and want to keep it to themselves, that's OK, I'd rather find it on my own. All I want to know is, do they really exist?


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

J&P,
it's true...brothers Jim and Steve Hall at times would bring in some impressive bags of smallies. Some larger than 4#.....I dunno if " Halls' Hump" actually existed.....been there numerous times( at least I thought I was ) without much success.....those gravel bars change year to year and I quit stopping there to try it....never have had much luck catching somebody elses' fish! Local Glenn Goodwin is on the water like daily.....he works at Mad Sporting goods and fishes that end of the pool each am before work and he would probably be the person to speak to.


----------



## Jignpig (Jul 2, 2007)

I know Glynn real well and he don't know either or maybe he ain't tellin. Everyone I talked to has heard of em but don't have a clue as to where they're at. Yea when it comes to the river he's purty sharp. He's always been my go to guy.


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

they know......just not telling


shakey


----------



## Jignpig (Jul 2, 2007)

You told me all I need to know. I didn't wanna be beatin a dead horse. Thanks and tightlines


----------



## Buckeye1955 (Jan 30, 2007)

Huh. Been here and fished the river all my life and never heard of them or the humps. I work with several guys in the Frontier Bass club. I'll ask them.


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Fished " Halls Hump" tonite........2.1# was the best I could put in the boat on a shakeyhead


shakey


----------



## Jignpig (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice fish! Do you fish the Thursday niters in Williamstown? A sack full of fish like that would come in real handy


----------

